# Temperture



## icuucme2 (Sep 30, 2016)

I now have lights in my tank its a moonlight I have on at night and I turn it off during the day if its gonna be hot. my hot end is between 29 and 32 and cold end is about 27 to 29. night time with the light is 30 to 32 and cold end is still about the same 27 to 29 humidity is about 50%. he seems to like it as he will lay on his log near the light at night and in his log threw the day im about to turn off the heat mat as he aint using it any more. he seems a lot happier as he aint flinching as much as he was when I walk past his tank. is this temp suitable ? thnaks


----------



## dmbwoma (Oct 1, 2016)

What species? Without that key piece of info I can't really help you except to say that you dont have a great gradient, heat seems fine for most species but cool end should be getting cooler, low 20s.


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 1, 2016)

coastal carpet


----------



## dmbwoma (Oct 2, 2016)

Temps your reaching are fine but I still dont think you have a big enough gradient, try and get those cool end temps down, may need a bigger enclosure? I've never had problems with gradients but Ive always used mats or cord for heating, that way I can place the heat exactly to a third of the enclosure.


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a wooden top maybe I could put a few drill holes at the cold end maybe eventually I will buy a proper enclosure but theres no pet shops or anything where I live its 2 and half hours away


----------



## Sam123 (Oct 2, 2016)

icuucme2 said:


> I have a wooden top maybe I could put a few drill holes at the cold end maybe eventually I will buy a proper enclosure but theres no pet shops or anything where I live its 2 and half hours away



Another option is putting a wall that only extends halfway or 2/3rds of the width along the middle of the enclosure to trap heat into one side and keep it out of the other... This works well with adult settled in snakes as it will keep them moving to a certain degree and not stay in one spot.


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 2, 2016)

since I added extra water to his bowl it has increased the humidty to 65% also its a 4 foot glass tank I have turned off his heat mat as he now stays in his log and moves around at night. I will be buying a proper enclosure I have decided but has to wait till the next time I get to civilization not sure when I will get there tho.


----------



## dmbwoma (Oct 3, 2016)

The snake will be fine till you can get to civilisation, glass tanks are no good for keeping pythons in my opinion, go the melamine route and you'll never look back


----------



## Wokka (Oct 3, 2016)

If you have a 4 foot glass tank and the hot end temperatures are 29-32 and the cool end temperature is 27-29 it seems to me that your heat source is too hot, or the ambient temperature is is 27-29 or your thermometer is broken. After looking at the likely ambient temperature in Monto it seems the ambient temperature at night would be no where near 27c. I wouldn't worry about humidity.


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 3, 2016)

so what exactly is the temp I should be looking for for night and day + humidity for 1.5 meter carpet python I have my light set for 32 at night cause I don't need it threw the day as its hot here except for overcast days like today I left it on. is there any good websites I can check out etc
thanks


----------



## Wokka (Oct 3, 2016)

What heat source are you using?about 30c hot end is fine.


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 3, 2016)

i have a 50 watt moonlight heat globe


----------



## Wokka (Oct 4, 2016)

Where is your thermostat sensor probe located?


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 4, 2016)

now that u mention that it maybe too close its on the side of the tank not that far from the light


----------

